#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Ηλεκτρολόγος Τ.Ε. και βιομηχανία

## mpentzi

Μπορω να υπογραψω καλη εκτελεση σε βιομηχανια με 500kva εγκατεστημενη ισχυ?Εχω πτυχιο ηλεκτρολογου μηχανικου ΤΕ και βεβαιωση αναγγελιας απο το 2014.Μεχρι ποσα kva σε βιομηχανια στην οποια υπογραφε μηχανολογος ΤΕ οχι για ηλεκτρολογικα αλλα και για μηχανολογικη λειτουργια.

Ευχαριστω

----------


## Pappos

Δεν υπάρχει νομικό πλαίσιο ακόμη για το επάγγελμα του Ηλεκτρολόγου Μηχανικού ΤΕ (και γενικά για τους Μηχανικούς ΤΕ της ανώτατης εκπαίδυεσης, επιπέδου 5a του *International Standard Classification of Education* (*ISCED*)  στην Ελλάδα).
*
Τα όποια δικαιώματα χρησιμοποιείς είναι χωρίς Π.Δ.*

Συγκεκριμένα, o Νόμος 4254 ήρθε σαν αποτέλεσμα να αντικαταστήσει τον Νόμο του 1930 περί ασκήσεως του επαγγέλματος Μηχανικού. Στο σχέδιο νόμου «Μέτρα στήριξης και ανάπτυξης της ελληνικής οικονομίας στο πλαίσιο εφαρμογής του ν. 4046/2012 και άλλες διατάξεις» του Υπουργείου Οικονομικών επέρχονται οι κάτωθι νομοτεχνικές βελτιώσεις:

1.    Στο στοιχείο 1 της υποπαραγράφου ΙΓ.12  της παραγράφου ΙΓ του άρθρου πρώτου του σχεδίου νόμου οι φράσεις «των Πολυτεχνείων και των Πολυτεχνικών σχολών» και «του Πανεπιστημιακού Τομέα» διαγράφονται και από τα τρία (3), τροποποιούμενα με το παρόν άρθρα 1, 2, και 3 του ν.4663/1930 «Περί εξασκήσεως του επαγγέλματος του Πολιτικού Μηχανικού, Αρχιτέκτονος και Τοπογράφου».
2.    Στο στοιχείο 1 της υποπαραγράφου ΙΓ.12  της παραγράφου ΙΓ του άρθρου πρώτου του σχεδίου νόμου η εντός παρενθέσεως φράση «(των Πολυτεχνείων και των πολυτεχνικών σχολών των Ιδρυμάτων του Πανεπιστημιακού Τομέα της Ανώτατης Εκπαίδευσης της ημεδαπής)» διαγράφεται από το τροποποιούμενο με το παρόν άρθρο 4 του ν.4663/1930 «Περί εξασκήσεως του επαγγέλματος του Πολιτικού Μηχανικού, Αρχιτέκτονος και Τοπογράφου». 

.
.
.

*Εδώ βλέπετε παρακάτω την  υποπαράγραφο ΙΓ.12 όπως κατατέθηκε στη Βουλή και την  νομοτεχνική βελτίωση που κατατέθηκε και ψηφίστηκε:* 


 ΥΠΟΠΑΡΑΓΡΑΦΟΣ ΙΓ.12: ΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΟΥ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥ, ΑΡΧΙΤΕΚΤΟΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΠΟΓΡΑΦΟΥ



*6. Το άρθρο 5 του ν.4663/1930 «Περί  εξασκήσεως του επαγγέλματος του πολιτικού μηχανικού, αρχιτέκτονος και  τοπογράφου» καταργείται.»*

 2. Η ισχύς των ρυθμίσεων που  εισάγονται με την παρούσα υποπαράγραφο με την επιφύλαξη των παραγράφων 4  και 5 του άρθρου 4 του του ν.4663/1930 όπως τροποποιείται και ισχύει  σύμφωνα με τα οριζόμενα στην προηγούμενη περίπτωση της παρούσας, αρχίζει  από 1.1.2015.»



*Στην ουσία αν δούμε το Π.Δ. δεν υπάρχουν επ. διακαιώματα για κανέναν.
Καταχρηστικά λοιπόν χρησιμοποιούνται όποια χρησιμοποιούνται.*

----------


## mpentzi

Τι εννοεις δεν υπαρχουν??
Πως δεν υπαρχουν...
Εχω ρωτησει 3 διαφορετικους ανθρωπους σε θεσεις κλειδια,εναν στην περιφερεια,εναν καθηγητη και εναν στο συλλογο μηχανικων.Υπαρχουν κανονικοτατα απλα ο καθενας εδινε διαφορετικες απαντησεις δηλαδη διαφορετικες κιλοβατορες και ψαχνω τις σωστες!Υπαρχουν μια χαρα...οταν θα ερθει η ωρα να φας τη καμπανα...

----------


## Xάρης

Για υπεύθυνες απαντήσεις καλό θα ήταν να απευθυνθείς στην ΕΕΤΕΜ.
Σχετική νομοθεσία μπορείς να βρεις και στον ιστότοπο του ΤΕΕ, δεν γνωρίζω όμως αν περιλαμβάνει και όλη τη νομοθεσία για τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα των μηχανικών ΤΕ.

----------


## Pappos

> Τι εννοεις δεν υπαρχουν??
> Πως δεν υπαρχουν...
> Εχω ρωτησει 3 διαφορετικους ανθρωπους σε θεσεις κλειδια,εναν στην περιφερεια,εναν καθηγητη και εναν στο συλλογο μηχανικων.Υπαρχουν κανονικοτατα απλα ο καθενας εδινε διαφορετικες απαντησεις δηλαδη διαφορετικες κιλοβατορες και ψαχνω τις σωστες!Υπαρχουν μια χαρα...οταν θα ερθει η ωρα να φας τη καμπανα...



Αφού υπάρχουν δεν ρωτάς και τους ανθρώπους κλειδαριές να μας πούνε και τα Π.Δ. ?
Για τι καμπάνα μιλάς δεν κατάλαβα φίλτατε.

- - - Ενημερώθηκε - - -




> Για υπεύθυνες απαντήσεις καλό θα ήταν να απευθυνθείς στην ΕΕΤΕΜ.
> Σχετική νομοθεσία μπορείς να βρεις και στον ιστότοπο του ΤΕΕ, δεν γνωρίζω όμως αν περιλαμβάνει και όλη τη νομοθεσία για τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα των μηχανικών ΤΕ.




Η ΕΕΤΕΜ δεν είναι υπεύθυνη για τα επ. διακιώματα ούτε το ΤΕΕ. Το μόνο υπευθυνο είναι το υπουργείο. Το ΤΕΕ αν χρησιμοποιεί επ. δικαιώματα Μηχανικών Τ.Ε. πρέπει να πέσει μήνυση, γιατί παραπλανεί τον κόσμο με μη υπαρκτά επ. δικαιώματα. 

Επίσης με την καινούργια νομοθεσία δεν υπάρχουν για κανέναν επ. δικαιώματα...ο καθένας χρησιμοποιεί ότι θέλει στο ellada και μάλιστα από πολεοδομία σε πολεοδομία διαφέρει...

Επίσης θέλω να μου δείξεις Π.Δ. με τα επ. δικαιώματα των μηχανικών ΠΕ και ΤΕ με βάση το τελευταίο Π.Δ. που προβλέπει καινούργια και ακόμη δεν έχουν κατατεθεί...

----------


## Xάρης

Διάβασε καλύτερα Pappos:



> Για *υπεύθυνες απαντήσεις*...


Ούτε η ΕΕΤΕΜ ούτε το ΤΕΕ νομοθετεί. 
Σαφώς όμως μπορούν να δώσουν υπεύθυνες απαντήσεις, ως επαγγελματικός φορέας η πρώτη και τεχνικό επιμελητήριο το δεύτερο, τουλάχιστον πολύ περισσότερο υπεύθυνες από έναν ανώνυμο που συμμετέχει σε ένα φόρουμ με το ψευδώνυμο "Pappos", "Χάρης" ή όποιο άλλο ψευδώνυμο.

Μπορείς λοιπόν να έχεις τις απόψεις σου όπως και ο καθένας εδώ μέσα, να τις μοιράζεσαι με τους συναδέλφους σου, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ούτε ότι οι απόψεις σου απηχούν την πραγματικότητα ούτε ότι θα πρέπει να ληφθούν σοβαρά. 
Εδώ μέσα, όπως και σε κάθε φόρουμ, πολλώ δε μάλιστα όταν οι συμμετέχοντες είναι ανώνυμοι, το μόνο που κάνουμε είναι να μοιραζόμαστε πληροφορίες, εμπειρίες και απόψεις.
Αυτό θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να το βάλουν καλά στο μυαλό τους όλοι οι ερωτώντες εδώ μέσα και όπου αλλού στο ανώνυμο διαδίκτυο.

----------


## Pappos

Σε παρακαλώ πολύ να μου δείξεις Π.Δ. που είναι σε ισχύ για τα επ. διακιώματα των Μηχανικών Ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης (ΠΕ και ΤΕ).

Τα υπόλοιπα τα προσπερνώ σαν άστοχα και μη χρήσιμα για την συζήτηση. Μιλάμε για επ. δικαιώματα και μέχρι τώρα εκτός από εμένα που έδειξα τι ισχύει με βάση τα τελευταία Π.Δ. κανείς άλλος δεν πήρε θέση για τα επ. δικαιώματα με Π.Δ. !!!

Και για να ξεκινήσουμε με αυτό:

*6. Το άρθρο 5 του ν.4663/1930 «Περί  εξασκήσεως του επαγγέλματος του  πολιτικού μηχανικού, αρχιτέκτονος και  τοπογράφου» καταργείται.»*

- - - Ενημερώθηκε - - -




> Διάβασε καλύτερα Pappos:
> 
> Ούτε η ΕΕΤΕΜ ούτε το ΤΕΕ νομοθετεί. 
> Σαφώς όμως μπορούν να δώσουν υπεύθυνες απαντήσεις, ως επαγγελματικός φορέας η πρώτη και τεχνικό επιμελητήριο το δεύτερο... []


Όποιος νομίζει ότι δίνει υπεύθυνες απαντήσεις χωρίς Π.Δ. τότε ή επικινδυνος είναι ή μωρός.

----------


## Xάρης

Άποψή σου ανώνυμε συνάδελφε ότι γνωρίζεις τη νομοθεσία καλύτερα από την ΕΕΤΕΜ και το ΤΕΕ.
Άποψή σου για τη χρησιμότητα των όσων έγραψα παραπάνω για τον ερωτώντα *mpentzi*.

----------


## Pappos

Aγαπητέ συνάδελφε, νομίζω μπερδεύεις ορισμένα θέματα.
Δεν τίθεται θέμα ποιανού άποψη είναι ορθότερη. Τίθεται θέμα αν υπάρχουν επ. δικαιώματα βάση Π.Δ. και όχι του κάθε τυχάρπαστου που χρησιμοποιεί ένα όνομα όπως το ΤΕΕ και της ΕΤΤΕΜ.

Συγκεκριμένα για τους Ηλ. Μηχανικούς ΤΕ:

Τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα του τμήματος Ηλεκτρολογίας δεν έχουν ακόμη εκδοθεί 30 χρόνια μετά από την ίδρυση των Τ.Ε.Ι., παρά το ότι η Πολιτεία (ΥΠΕΠΘ & συναρμόδια Υπουργεία) έπρεπε –σύμφωνα με το Ν.1404/83. άρθρο 25, παρ.2, εδάφιο γ- να τα έχει εκδώσει «..το αργότερο έξι μήνες πριν την αποφοίτηση των πρώτων σπουδαστών Τ.Ε.Ι.»

Μέχρι σήμερα για τους Πτυχιούχους Ηλεκτρολόγους Μηχανικούς Τ.Ε. δεν έχει εκδοθεί το αντίστοιχο Π.Δ. παρά τη γνωμοδότηση του Συμβουλίου Τεχνολογικής Εκπαίδευσης (από το 1992). 


Το θέμα λοιπόν δεν είναι τι λέω εγώ ή το ΤΕΕ, αλλά η νομοθεσία. Και εγώ δεν κάνω κάτι διαφορετικό από το να δείχνω την κείμενη νομοθεσία συγκεκριμένα τα Π.Δ. !!!

Και ενημερώνω ξανά:

6. Το άρθρο 5 του ν.4663/1930 «Περί  εξασκήσεως του επαγγέλματος του   πολιτικού μηχανικού, αρχιτέκτονος και  τοπογράφου» καταργείται.» 

Tα επ. δικαιώματα που χρησιμοποιούνται σήμερα χρησιμοποιούνται καταχρηστικά, είναι παράνομα και κανονικά έπρεπε να υπάρχσουν συνέπειες σε ένα σοβαρό κράτος.

Συγκεκριμένα τα όποια επ. δικαιώματα χρησιμοποιούνται σήμερα για  τους Ηλ. Μηχανικούς Τ.Ε. είναι τα παρακάτω με βάση τα:

Β.Δ. 699 ΤΗΣ 10/17.11.1971(ΦΕΚ 233 Α΄)
Περί Ασκήσεως Επαγγέλματος υπό των Ηλεκτρολόγων Υπομηχανικών πτυχιούχων Ανώτερων Τεχνικών Σχολών

Έχοντας υπόψη τον Νόμο 6422/1934 «περί ασκήσεως του επαγγέλματος του Μηχανολόγου, του Ηλεκτρολόγου και του Μηχανολόγου Ηλεκτρολόγου, ως και του
Ναυπηγού», την παρ.4 του αρθρ.4 του Ν.Δ. 4564/1966 «περί κυρώσεως πράξεως του Υπουργικού Συμβουλίου και αποφάσεων του Υπουργού Εθνικής Παιδείας και
Θρησκευμάτων και περί ρυθμίσεως θεμάτων των Δημοσίων Σχολών Υπομηχανικών», τας υπάριθμ.1-9/1968 πράξεις του, δια της αυτής ως άνω παραγράφου οριζόμενου,
Συμβουλίου, την υπάριθμ863/10/12.1970 γνωμοδότηση του παρά του τέως Υπουργείου Βιομηχανίας Τεχνικού Συμβουλίου, την υπάριθμ.4152/24/28.9.71 κοινή
απόφαση του Πρωθυπουργού και του Υπουργού Εθνικής Οικονομίας «περί καθορισμού αρμοδιοτήτων του Υπουργού Αναπληρωτού Υπουργού Εθνικής Οικονομίας» και
την υπάριθμ.639/1971 γνωμοδότηση του Συμβουλίου της Επικράτειας ,προτάσσει των Ημετέρων Υπουργών Αναπληρωτού του Υπουργού Εθνικής Οικονομίας και Εθνικής
Παιδείας και Θρησκευμάτων αποφασίσαμεν και διατάσσομεν:

Δηλαδή παράνομα επ. δικαιώματα και μάλιστα καταχρηστικά τα δέχονται οι όποιες υπηρεσίες.

Βλέπεις αγαπητέ ότι εγώ παραθέτω απλά την κείμενη νομοθεσία. Τίποτα παραπάνω τίποτα λιγότερο !!!

Και για να μην ξεχνιόματε...

6. Το άρθρο 5 του ν.4663/1930 «Περί  εξασκήσεως του  επαγγέλματος του   πολιτικού μηχανικού, αρχιτέκτονος και  τοπογράφου»  καταργείται.»

Δηλαδή να το πω και απλά...δεν ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΕΠ. ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΗΛ. ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΕ !!!

----------


## Xάρης

Εσύ δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι το ανώνυμο μέλος του eMichanikos.gr "Pappos" εκφράζει τις προσωπικές του απόψεις, παραθέτει ορισμένα μόνο αποσπάσματα από την πολυδαίδαλη νομοθεσία, νομίζει ότι έχει το αλάθητο και ότι πρέπει να τον λαμβάνουμε σοβαρά υπόψη μας.

Όποιος λοιπόν θέλει σοβαρή και υπεύθυνη θέση δεν θα περιοριστεί στις απαντήσεις ενός φόρουμ αλλά θα αναζητήσει απαντήσεις στους επαγγελματικούς συλλόγους του και στα όργανα της πολιτείας.
Σ' αρέσει δεν σ' αρέσει.

----------


## Pappos

Συνεχίζεις να υποστήριζεις τις θέσεις σου. 
Αλλά δεν θέλεις να καταλάβεις ότι αυτή την στιγμή δεν υπάρχουν επ. δικαιώματα Ηλ. Μηχανικών ΤΕ βάση κάποιας κείμενης νομοθεσίας.

Και επειδή, εγώ είμαι ένας ανώνυμος όπως λές, τα κείμενα που έκανα παράθεση μόνο ανώνυμα δεν είναι γιατί είναι μέρη Π.Δ. !!!

Δεν είναι δική μου άποψη ότι δεν υπάρχουν επ. δικαιώματα !!!
ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΝΟΜΟΘΕΣΙΑ για τα επ. δικαιώματα των Ηλ. Μηχανικών !!!
Για τι όργανα και συλλόγους μιλάς ???
Δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις ότι δεν υπάρχει Π.Δ. και συνεπώς ούτε επ. δικαιώματα για τους Μηχανικούς ΤΕ ???

Δηλαδή ένας τυχάρπαστος από το ΤΕΕ ή την ΕΤΤΕΜ αν πει ότι υπάρχουν πρέπει να το αποδεχτώ ???
Αν πρέπει να αποδεχτώ κάτι επίσημα μόνο από το αρμόδιο υπουργείο που είναι υπεύθυνο για τα επ. δικαιώματα και από κανέναν άλλον !!!

Και όπως είδες...βάση της κείμενης νομοθεσίας...πολύ απλά ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν επ. δικαιώματα για τους Μηχανικούς ΤΕ...

----------


## Xάρης

Ανώνυμε Pappos,
Η άποψή σου είναι ότι δεν υπάρχουν επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα για τους ηλεκτρολόγους ΤΕ.
Προσπαθείς να τεκμηριώσεις την άποψή σου (και καλά κάνεις) με παραθέσεις αποσπασμάτων από τη νομοθεσία.
Άποψή σου είναι ότι έχεις πλήρη και σε βάθος γνώση της σχετικής νομοθεσίας.
Άποψή σου, προσβλητική απέναντι σε συναδέλφους που ίσως ούτε γνωρίζεις, είναι ότι στο ΤΕΕ και στην ΕΕΤΕΜ υπάρχουν "τυχάρπαστοι" συνάδελφοι.
Κανείς δεν είπε να αποδεχθείς την άποψη κανενός, ούτε του ΤΕΕ, ούτε της ΕΕΤΕΜ.
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την παράθεση των αποσπασμάτων της νομοθεσίας και την κατάθεση των απόψεών μου.

Η δική μου συμβουλή στον συνάδελφο που ρωτά και σε κάθε συνάδελφο που ρωτά είναι η εξής:
Καλές οι απόψεις (δεν εξαιρώ τις δικές μου) και τα όσα τις τεκμηριώνουν, εδώ και σε κάθε φόρουμ, αλλά επίσημη και υπεύθυνη θέση θα βρείτε αλλού και όχι στο διαδίκτυο.

Και εσύ συνάδελφε Pappos, όσο επιμένεις ότι έχεις την απόλυτη γνώση και το δίκαιο, όσο δεν αμφισβητείς πρώτα απ' όλα τον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό, κάτι που κάνει ένας επιστήμονας εκ της φύσεως του, τόσο θα χάνουν οι απόψεις σου σε "ειδικό βάρος".
Φυσικά... άποψή μου!  :Γέλιο:

----------


## Pappos

Συνάδελφε, σε παρακαλώ πολύ δείξε μου την ισχύουσα κείμενη νομοθεσία για τους Ηλ. Μηχανικούς ΤΕ που ισχύει σήμερα.
Το τι νομίζεις εσύ ή εγώ δεν ενδιαφέρει τους αναγνώστες.

Οι υπάλληλοι του ΤΕΕ ή της ΕΤΕΤΕΜ το λιγότερο τυχάρπαστοι μπορεί να θεωρηθούν όταν δίνουν λανθασμένες πληροφορίες και παραπληροφορούν τους αναγνώστες.

Παρακαλώ πολύ την κείμενη νομοθεσία για τους Ηλ. Μηχανικούς ΤΕ αν μπορείς να υποδείξεις εσύ ή κάποιος άλλος.

----------


## Xάρης

Μα αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνεις. 
Παραπέμπω τον ερωτώντα σε αυτούς που θα του δώσουν έγκυρες και υπεύθυνες πληροφορίες.

Άποψή σου βέβαια για τους συναδέλφους της ΕΕΤΕΜ και του ΤΕΕ που δεν έχεις βέβαια το θάρρος να τη διατυπώσεις επωνύμως και να εκτεθείς ακόμα και σε πιθανές δικαστικές διώξεις για προσβολή της προσωπικότητας τους και ηθική βλάβη.
Δεν έχεις το θάρρος να καταγγείλεις επισήμως και να καταδείξεις τις "λανθασμένες" πληροφορίες που δίνουν και την παραπληροφόρηση που πράττουν.

Από τρολ και παντογνώστες του διαδικτύου έχουμε χορτάσει.

----------


## Pappos

Συνάδελφε, μπορείς να χαρακτηρίζεις τους συνομιλητές σου όπως εσύ θεωρείς και νομίζεις.
Αλλά σε παρακαλώ πολύ αν έχεις την καλοσύνη να μας δείξεις και την ισχύουσα κείμενη νομοθεσία για τους Ηλ. Μηχανικούς ΤΕ που ισχύει σήμερα.

Αν κάποιο μέλος από το ΤΕΕ ή την ΕΕΤΕΜ υπάρει ανάμεσα μας, να μας υποδείξουν την ισχύουσα κείμενη νομοθεσία για τους Ηλ. Μηχανικούς ΤΕ που ισχύει σήμερα.

Επίσης ακόμη περιμένω κάποιος να τοποθετηθεί, και να μας απαντήσει όπως επίσης και να μας υποδείξει την ισχύουσα κείμενη νομοθεσία για τους Ηλ. Μηχανικούς ΤΕ που ισχύει σήμερα.

Εγώ τοποθετήθηκα και υποστήριξα ότι ΔΕΝ υπάρχει κείμενη νομοθεσία για τους Ηλ. Μηχανικούς ΤΕ βάση κάποιου Π.Δ.

Αν υπάρχει και κάνω λάθος παρακαλώ πολύ να μας υποδείξει κάποιος επιστήμονας από το ΤΕΕ ή την ΕΕΤΕΜ και σε εμάς τους κοινούς θνητούς ή κατά ορισμένους τρολ και παντογνώστες του διαδικτύου την κείμενη νομθεσία για τους Ηλ. Μηχανικούς ΤΕ.

Για τους αναγνώστες παρακαλώ πολύ αν θέλετε σωστή ενημέρωση ΜΟΝΟ στα αρμόδια υπουργεία και ΜΟΝΟ γραπτή απάντηση με αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου.

----------


## Xάρης

Εξακολουθείς να μην καταλαβαίνεις.
Αν είχα την απάντηση στο ερώτημα, ποια τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα του ηλεκτρολόγου ΤΕ, θα την έδινα. Θα κατέθετα την άποψή μου τεκμηριώνοντας την με αναφορά στη νομοθεσία.
Επειδή δεν γνωρίζω παραπέμπω σ' αυτούς που μπορούν να δώσουν υπεύθυνες απαντήσεις.
Τους οποίους (ΕΕΤΕΜ & ΤΕΕ) απαξιώνεις και τους χαρακτηρίζεις "τυχάρπαστους".

Άποψή σου είναι ότι απάντηση θα πρέπει να περιμένει κάποιος μόνο έγγραφη από Υπουργείο. Φέξε μου και γλίστρησα δηλαδή. Κάνε εσύ αίτηση σε υπουργείο να σου απαντήσουν εγγράφως για τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα του ηλεκτρολόγου ΤΕ και όταν λάβεις απάντηση ενημέρωσέ μας.

----------


## Pappos

Συγνώμη συνάδελφε, αλλά επειδή είμαστε Ελλαδιστάν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να δέχομαι απαντήσεις από μη-αρμόδιους επί του θέματος ???

Εκανα παράθεση από την σχετική υπάρχουσα νομοθεσία που αν διάβασες ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ επ. δικαιώματα Ηλ. Μηχανικού ΤΕ.




> Επειδή δεν γνωρίζω παραπέμπω σ' αυτούς που μπορούν να δώσουν υπεύθυνες απαντήσεις.
> Τους οποίους (ΕΕΤΕΜ & ΤΕΕ) απαξιώνεις και τους χαρακτηρίζεις "τυχάρπαστους".


Αγαπητέ γνωρίζεις πολύ καλύτερα από εμένα ότι αυτοί ΔΕΝ μπορούν να δώσουν υπεύθυνες απαντήσεις και έχει αποδειχτεί.

Τουλάχιστον εγώ τεκμηριωσα την άποψή μου με την κειμενη νομοθεσία, αλλά εσύ αδυνατείς να την δεχτείς !!!

Και όπως το ξέρουν και οι πέτρες ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν επ. δικαιώματα Μηχανικών ΤΕ !!!

Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις ή γιατί προσπαθείς να μην καταλάβεις ???

Δηλαδή το ΤΕΕ και το κάθε ΤΕΕ είναι πάνω από τα Π.Δ. ???

----------


## Ribopaido

Λοιπόν επειδή ακούμε χαζά..Προς το παρόν ΔΕΝ έχει κανεις δικαίωμα να κάνει τίποτα..ΤΩΡΑ το τεε με τις 13 πλέον ειδικότητες του σύστησε επιτροπή για τα ΕΔ των διπλωματούχων και υπάρχει επιτροπή απο το υπουργείο που κοιτάει εμας του Τ.Ε.
Παίζουν επίσης και τα κόλπα με το επίπεδο εθνικών προσόντων που θα μπουμε εμεις στο 6 και οι Διπλωματούχοι στο 7.
Τώρα όμως λογω 4254 κανεις δεν εχει δικαίωμα να υπογράψει τίποτα..Απλα είμαστε ελλαντα

----------


## mpentzi

Τι εννοεις δνε εχει κανεις δικαιωμα να υπογραψει τιποτα?Οι τειτζιδες δνε υπογραφουν τιποτα?Που τα ειδατε αυτα ρε παιδια εγω εχω χαρτια στα χερια μου που γραφουν αριθμους και δικαιωματα και η περιφερεια δινει ενα φυλλαδιο ποσες σελιδες με δικαιωματα αναλυτικα τι λετε ξερετε τι λετε?

----------


## Xάρης

Απευθύνθηκες στην ΕΕΤΕΜ; Αν ναι, τι σου είπαν;
Αναζήτησες πληροφορίες στον ιστότοπο του ΤΕΕ; Βρήκες κάτι;
Ακόμα καλύτερη αναζήτηση της σχετικής νομοθεσίας μπορείς να κάνεις στην υπηρεσία ΝΟΜΟΣ.

----------


## mpentzi

Τι να την κανω την ΕΕΤΕΜ και το ΤΕΕ ακριβως?Αυτοι ειναι πελατες.
Μονο η διευθυνση βιομηχανιας ξερει ακριβως

----------


## Xάρης

Η *ΕΕΤΕΜ* είναι το "_Επιστημονικό και Επαγγελματικό ενιαίο φορέα οργάνωσης και εκπροσώπησης των Μηχανικών του Τεχνολογικού Τομέα Ανώτατης Εκπαίδευσης (Τ.Ε.Ι, Α.Σ.ΠΑΙ.Τ.Ε)  και ισοτίμων σχολών εσωτερικού και εξωτερικού._".
Αν ήμουν στη θέση σου θα αποτεινόμουν πρώτα στον φορέα που με εκπροσωπεί.

Το *ΤΕΕ* και πιο συγκεκριμένα ο σύνδεσμος που σου έδωσα, έχει συγκεντρωμένη τη νομοθεσία για τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα των μηχανικών. Δεν γνωρίζω αν είναι πλήρης και ενημερωμένη, αλλά είναι μια καλή αρχή.

Τέλος, αν θέλεις όλη τη νομοθεσία και νομολογία, πλήρη και ενημερωμένη, θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις μια βάση νομικών πληροφοριών. Μία τέτοια είναι η *"ΝΟΜΟΣ"* που ανέφερα προηγουμένως.

Αν η διεύθυνση βιομηχανίας γνωρίζει ακριβώς τι ισχύει και την εμπιστεύεσαι, τότε δεν έχει νόημα το ερώτημα στο φόρουμ.

Αν θέλεις να βασιστείς στο τι λέει ο Pappos και να μην ψάξεις και μόνος σου τη νομοθεσία, αυτό είναι δικό σου θέμα.

Από την πλευρά μου, θέλοντας να σε βοηθήσω στην αναζήτησή σου, σου έδωσα κάποιες κατευθύνσεις για το πού να ψάξεις.

----------


## Pappos

> Τι εννοεις δνε εχει κανεις δικαιωμα να υπογραψει τιποτα?Οι τειτζιδες δνε υπογραφουν τιποτα?Που τα ειδατε αυτα ρε παιδια εγω εχω χαρτια στα χερια μου που γραφουν αριθμους και δικαιωματα και η περιφερεια δινει ενα φυλλαδιο ποσες σελιδες με δικαιωματα αναλυτικα τι λετε ξερετε τι λετε?


Παρακαλώ πολύ να μας πεις και τα επ. δικαιώματα βάση της κείμενης ισχύουσας νομοθεσίας. 
Η περιφέρεια είναι καλή για κανά τάβλι με κανά τσίπουρο. Για παραπάνω δεν...




> Οι τειτζιδες δνε υπογραφουν τιποτα?


Εννοείς τους Μηχανικούς ΤΕ προφανώς...ότι υπογράφουν είναι χωρίς νόμο. Αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο. Διότι ΔΕΝ υπάρχει κείμενη νομοθεσία για το επάγγελμα του Μηχανικού ΤΕ.




> Η *ΕΕΤΕΜ είναι το "Επιστημονικό και Επαγγελματικό ενιαίο φορέα οργάνωσης και εκπροσώπησης των Μηχανικών του Τεχνολογικού Τομέα Ανώτατης Εκπαίδευσης (Τ.Ε.Ι, Α.Σ.ΠΑΙ.Τ.Ε) και ισοτίμων σχολών εσωτερικού και εξωτερικού.".
> Αν ήμουν στη θέση σου θα αποτεινόμουν πρώτα στον φορέα που με εκπροσωπεί.*


Η ΕΕΤΕΜ είναι ένα μαγαζάκι που θα κλείσει. Ποτέ δεν έδειξε ενδιαφέρον για την κατάσταση που επικρατεί. Είναι μια παρέα από 25 άτομα (25 χρόνια ο ίδιος πρόεδρος...μιλάμε ούτε ο Στάλιν έτσι) και έχουν τον μισθό τους και τις εισφορές που λαμβάνουν από τα θύματα.  *Το μαγαζακι ΕΕΤΕΜ θα κλείσει και ήδη έπρεπε να είχε γίνει αυτό από καιρό.*

Σε καμία πολιτισμένη χώρα δεν υπάρχει επιμελητήριο για Μηχανικούς B.Sc. και M.Sc !!!
Δηλαδή πόσο μπανάνα ακόμη ???

----------


## Ribopaido

> Τι εννοεις δνε εχει κανεις δικαιωμα να υπογραψει τιποτα?Οι τειτζιδες δνε υπογραφουν τιποτα?Που τα ειδατε αυτα ρε παιδια εγω εχω χαρτια στα χερια μου που γραφουν αριθμους και δικαιωματα και η περιφερεια δινει ενα φυλλαδιο ποσες σελιδες με δικαιωματα αναλυτικα τι λετε ξερετε τι λετε?


 ξέρω πολύ καλά τι λέω και διάβασε τι έγραψε και ο παππος και αν δεν ξέρεις τι παίζει ρώτα... Αντε

----------


## Pappos

> Παίζουν επίσης και τα κόλπα με το επίπεδο εθνικών προσόντων που θα μπουμε εμεις στο 6 και οι Διπλωματούχοι στο 7.


To Eθνικό πλαίσιο προσόντων*** αναφέρει ότι οι διπλωματούχοι/πτυχιούχοι προπτυχιακών σπουδών είναι στο επίπεδο 6.
*Στο επίπεδο 7 μόνο οι κάτοχοι μεταπτυχιακού διπλώματος.
*Στο επίπεδο 8 οι κάτοχοι διδακτορικού διπλώματος.

Να το πω και απλά, είσαι διπλωματούχος/πτυχιούχος και έχεις 5 χρόνια σπουδών προπτυχιακών σπουδών. Eίσαι στο επίπεδο 6.

Οι διπλωματούχοι ή πτυχιούχοι προπτυχιακών σπουδών είναι ΟΛΟΙ επίπεδο 6.
Επίσης αν δεν αλλάξει το πρόγραμμα σπουδών καμία χώρα δεν θα δεχτεί την ελληνική μπανάνα 5ετές M.Sc.
H συνθήκη της Bologna αναφέρει ρητά:

1ος κύκλος σπουδών 180-210 ECTS
2ος κύκλος σπουδών 60-120 ECTS
3oς κύκλος σπουδών διδακτορικό 

*Αυτά τα κόλπα μόνο ελλαδιστάν (διπλωματούχος να γίνει νύχτα 7o επίπεδο) γιατί έξω δεν ΑΝΑΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ !!!

*Εθνικό Πλαίσιο Προσόντων
Ο Ε.Ο.Π.Π.Ε.Π. είναι ο αρμόδιος φορέας για την ανάπτυξη του Εθνικού Πλαισίου Προσόντων (ΕΠΠ) και την αντιστοίχισή του με το Ευρωπαϊκό Πλαίσιο Προσόντων (EQF).
*

----------


## Ribopaido

> *Αυτά τα κόλπα μόνο ελλαδιστάν (διπλωματούχος να γίνει νύχτα 7o επίπεδο) γιατί έξω δεν ΑΝΑΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ !!!
> 
> *Εθνικό Πλαίσιο Προσόντων
> Ο Ε.Ο.Π.Π.Ε.Π. είναι ο αρμόδιος φορέας για την ανάπτυξη του Εθνικού Πλαισίου Προσόντων (ΕΠΠ) και την αντιστοίχισή του με το Ευρωπαϊκό Πλαίσιο Προσόντων (EQF).
> *


To ξέρω ΠΑΠΠΟ αλλα εδω στο ελλαδιστάν όλο κατι κάνουν και τοιμάζουνε.. Μην απορήσεις αν δεις τα τρελα!

----------

